

Stories about bootstrapping startups - jwagener
http://eric.wahlforss.com/2010/05/05/god-i-love-the-internet/

======
yannickmahe
cached :
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tikjxLC...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tikjxLCnCxAJ:eric.wahlforss.com/2010/05/05/god-
i-love-the-internet/+http://eric.wahlforss.com/2010/05/05/god-i-love-the-
internet/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com)

------
chrislloyd
The linked talk on Vimeo: <http://vimeo.com/11420397>

------
dirtyaura
Oldie but goodie. It's a great and fun talk in which Eric talks about how
SoundCloud got some of the early traction and credibility by organizing cool
parties in Berlin.

~~~
robert-boehnke
'We are not a party company' became a winged word at SoundCloud ever since,
the employees even got vodka bottles featuring it for Xmas (e.g.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericwahlforss/5489172509/> )

